# Ideas for a wood “toy” for a 3 yr old girl



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

That I can get done in a weekend? Any ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

That can be a hard one, BUT
Check out the links below you may find something 

http://www.absolutelyfreeplans.com/PROJECTS FOR CHILDREN/projects_for_children.htm
http://www.jeffgreefwoodworking.com/pnc/dollbed/index.html
http://www.routerforums.com/56642-post1.html

==========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a simple project which girls of all ages love. Start with a wooden spoon, add a round base, plywood feet and ears and a bit of paint. Be ready to build several of these. Dollar stores usually have a multi-pack of wooden spoons for a buck. Other ideas would be a simple cradle for a doll, or kid sized furniture. If you want to buy a commercial plan this combo rocking chair/cradle is very popular.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick, when my granddaughter was about that age I made her a cooking stove, a simple box with a door and a couple of shelves, four round MDF discs on top representing the rings and four knobs on the front. A weekend would see it made and painted. Alas my friend, no photo-shoot, it was well before digital cameras, I know this will be a big disappointment for Dave.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion guys. I forgot to mention they are flying in so it will have to be smallish.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

Almost everyone has a screw driver 
Pack it up so they can put it in the hole with the luggage..


==============



Nickbee said:


> Thanks for the suggestion guys. I forgot to mention they are flying in so it will have to be smallish.


----------

